
Striking Paydirt: Entrepreneurs Find Innovative Uses for Old Mines - Oatseller
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/10/22/striking-paydirt-innovative-new-uses-for-old-mines.html
======
ChuckMcM
Next up, growing pot plants in one of the many abandoned Gold Mines in the
Sierra Nevada mountains :-)

Seriously though, I am surprised you could get an old mine certified to OSHA
safety rules.

